# My current fosters



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

Sugar Bear:
(This is an older pic. He looks much better now.)










Ginger:










Jasmine:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sugar Bear looks like he's trying to be a panda! How cute!


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah he is a cute guy  He had eye surgery and that is why they are shaved. Lol They are pretty much grown in now though.


----------

